# Collision At Sea , Wreck Of The Eston Nab 1862



## Johnsonsyard (Jun 2, 2011)

On the 16th May 1862 the Brig Eston Nab collided with the Steamship Boreas belonging to the General Steam Navigation Company off Yarmouth with some relatives on board who lost their lives. Does anyone know if there would have been an official inquiry and where I could get access to it. 

Many thanks

Nick


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

You might have this already but if not, there are reports in the following newspapers: The Times (23 May 1862), Bury & Norwich Post (27 May 1862), Sheffield & Rotherham Independent (24 May 1862) and the Hull Packet & East Riding Times (6 June 1862). There is no mention anywhere that an enquiry was held and it may be that there was no such enquiry. There may be a report held in the Wreck Returns at Southampton Reference Library (special collections) though I think the incident may be too early. Some newpapers refer to the brig as the Eastern Nab.

Dave W


----------

